# Red bald patch on back



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'd take her to the Vet as soon as possible.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'd take her to the Vet as soon as possible.



I would too. That looks like a pretty nasty hot spot.


----------

